# Need Help With My Tank Please



## sayjaibao (May 24, 2010)

its a freshwater tank, it's full of ammonia now. the PH is 6.0 and the ammonia is like 8.0. it's been like this for like a month. please help what should i do? all my fish die cept my arowana. i did water changes everyday like 5-10% and i used ammonia detox and others and nothing seems working. i check the water everyday its the same. please help


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Is it a new or already established tank?
If not then have you been adding the ammo remover from the start? You dont need that stuff, controll your ammonia by doing waterchanges as needed.

What are you running for filtration, how big is the tank, and how many fish did you have before they all died?

I would do a 50% waterchange asap to get the ammonia down and please stop using the ammo remover.


----------



## sayjaibao (May 24, 2010)

its a 60 gallon tank, had it for few months. im running on penguin power wheel 350, about 5 fish died only 1 survived. 
should i add those aquarium salt and stress coat? thx for help


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

you can add a bit of salt like a table spoon but it works for nitrite poisoning not ammo.

like feefa said get that ammo remover crap out and let your tank cycle; it will take a month. Dont ever replace or rinse the biowheels, if your gonna overstock it get another filter eheim 2215 or 2217; dont use the carbon and fill that area with more eheim bio-media.

If your aro survives you will need a bigger tank


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Either your tank was never cycled to begin with, you've done something to re-start the cycle, or your filter can't handle the bio-load... I would say that the filter has at least a part in it, a Penguin 350 isn't enough to filter a 60 gallon tank on it's own IMO.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sayjaibao said:


> its a freshwater tank, it's full of ammonia now. the PH is 6.0 and the ammonia is like 8.0. it's been like this for like a month. please help what should i do? all my fish die cept my arowana. i did water changes everyday like 5-10%*I would do at least 20% and upo to 50% untill you get it down. Make sure to use a dechlorinator if your changing this much water and keep the temp similar* and i used ammonia detox and others and nothing seems working. i check the water everyday its the same. please help


What size are these fish? an arowana could easily overstock the tank alone depending on its size. Get a much better filter too like a cannister.

Possible problems i can think of:
You arnt doign large enough water changes to lower ammonia
you have too large of a bioload for the tank
your filter isnt good enough for the tank
the tank isnt fully cycled

I picture of the tank would be helpful to see the arowana and to see if theres any visible signs of bad water quality


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My guess would be that its all of the above plus the ammo remover killed or never let the tank cycle.

Dont add anything to your tank untill we have figured out the problems

Also get a quality test kit for ammo, nitrite, nitrate and ph so you know what the problem is instead of wasting money on additives that may make problems worse


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

The reason Your arrowana survived is because they are surface gulpers . Or so I've heard.


----------



## sayjaibao (May 24, 2010)

ahh man nothing is working, i just changed a filter, actually i added another filter, im using both the bio wheel and this aquaclear for 110 gallon tank. i did a 50% water change. for a couple days it still like the same. PH level raised a little, ammonia level remains high.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds to me like your tank is cycling so just do small daily waterchanges.
So you did multiple 50% waterchanges? I would do like 25% every other day until your tank and new filter cycle.
Its not going to cycle overnight it takes at least 3 weeks so just keep an eye on your ammo till then

Did you stir up the gravel or anything? That will cause an ammo spike also


----------



## sayjaibao (May 24, 2010)

i only did 1 50% water change like 5 days ago. if it takes 3 weeks i ll wait a little and do like 25% every other day. i have no gravels on the bottom. cept i have 1 plant, chinese bambo, thats it. thx


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that plant, it may not work in an aquarium and might just be slowly dieing causing your ammo problem


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm betting the bamboo is rotting, they're not aquarium plants... You can use them in beta bowls but the top part of the bamboo and any parts that have leaves on it must be above water level.


----------



## sayjaibao (May 24, 2010)

it works in the aquarium very well its growing, yea the top of it is above the water, i dont no if it creating the ammonia though maybe i should take it out? thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, lets start back at the beginning. You keep saying you have high ammonia yet I havent seen any test results. Can you please test your water parameters and post ammonia, nitrite and nitrate results. Once we have those we can start to figure out whats going on.


----------



## sayjaibao (May 24, 2010)

im using this ammonia NH3/NH4+ kit, the result is like 8.0 or worst, and the PH is between 6 to 6.4. i just did like a 50% water change today i tested it it still the same.thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Are you sure you dont have a faulty test kit? If you did a 50% water change then your results should show it. I would purchase a new test kit, read the instructions and follow them carefully or if you dont want to invest in a new test kit right away, test you water again, then take a water sample to your local fish store and get them to test it. If they differ then you know you need a new test kit!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id do a test kit on some bottled water or something to make sure your test kit is working right and read the instructions again to be sure your doing it right as i've heard people adding too many drops before and messing up the readings


----------



## sayjaibao (May 24, 2010)

i just tested tap water with it, and it shows 0 ammonia on it. so it shouldn't be the problem with the test kit.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a very similar problem not too long ago and all these guys helped me out. like they said, drop the ammo removers, your arrow would of died by now if the ammonia was gonna kill it, he is indeed an air gulper. stop with the big water changes, i was doing that too and it doesnt allow the filter to get the bacteria it needs. i went with a 10-15 % daily because my levels were extremely high. the good news is if you already picked up a new filter with bio storage your headed in the right direction. 
reduce how much you are feeding him, and make sure that when he does eat that nothing goes to the bottom. continue with daily water changes and watch your parameters. i dont know if everyone agrees with me but i was giving mine stress coat, not stress zyme, to help the bio filter cycle faster. after about 2-3 weeks my tank fixed itself.


----------



## sayjaibao (May 24, 2010)

i will try to do that thank you


----------

